# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Hỏi mua mỡ bôi trơn vòng bi spindle

## nhatduyxp

Chào anh em.
Hiện tại em có spindle mua của 1 bác trên này. Nhưng spindle chạy rú kinh quá. Em tháo ra kiểm tra thì thấy mỡ bôi trơn vòng bi không còn được tốt. Em muốn hỏi loại mỡ để bôi trơn vòng bi đó thì mua loại nào, và mua ở đâu ạ. Cám ơn anh em

----------


## GORLAK

Hỏi bác CBNN nhé, hoặc bác NamCNC

----------


## nhatduyxp

Cảm ơn anh em nhiều ạ

----------


## CTY T&T

> Chào anh em.
> Hiện tại em có spindle mua của 1 bác trên này. Nhưng spindle chạy rú kinh quá. Em tháo ra kiểm tra thì thấy mỡ bôi trơn vòng bi không còn được tốt. Em muốn hỏi loại mỡ để bôi trơn vòng bi đó thì mua loại nào, và mua ở đâu ạ. Cám ơn anh em


Chào Duy,

Mình có bán mỡ bôi trơn của Kluber - Đức dành cho máy spindle. Nếu Đức liên hệ mình 0904416900.
Tên Thắng

----------


## tanphuhieu

*Công ty TNHH Tân Phú Hiếu**là văn phòng đại diện bán hàng tại Việt*Nam*của hãng*BRUGAROLAS-Tây Ban Nha, hãng sản xuất nổi tiếng thế giới về các sản phẩm dầu mỡ bôi trơn, mỡ chịu nhiệt độ cao*

Mọi sản phẩm*BRUGAROLAS*phân phối tại Việt*Nam*đều được sản xuất và nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Tây Ban Nha. Nên tất cả các sản phẩm đều đảm bảo về chất lượng hàng đầu trên thị trường hiện nay.

Tại sao bạn nên lựa chọn Tân Phú Hiếu?

Chất lượng tin cậy, uy tín: Công ty chúng tôi chuyên phân phối và cung cấp các dòng sản phẩm dầu mỡ chất lượng nhập khẩu từ các hãng dầu uy tín trên thế giới
Vận chuyển nhanh chóng: Với phương tiện vận chuyển hiện đại, nhanh chóng, chúng tôi cam kết vận chuyển sản phẩm đúng thời gian giao hẹn
Giá thành hợp lý: Sản phẩm dầu mỡ của chúng tôi đảm bảo được phân phối với giá cả hợp lý, vừa lòng với cả những khách hàng khó tính
Với đội ngũ nhân viên kinh nghiệm, chuyên nghiệp, Tân Phú Hiếu sẵn sàng tư vấn miễn phí, giải đáp tất cả những thắc mắc và cung cấp đầy đủ thông tin sản phẩm cho khách hàng.
Tất cả các dòng sản phẩm của chúng tôi đều được cam kết đảm bảo đúng về các thông số kỹ thuật, chính xác về độ nhớt của dầu như: Dầu bánh răng tổng hợp, mỡ chịu nhiệt, dầu xích, mỡ bò thực phẩm…

Mọi thông tin chi tiết về sản phẩm, vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp qua số hotline: 0903.23.26.29

----------

